# My special girl Maisie



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Maisie was only seven years old and we'd had her since she was two. She wasn't old, she wasn't sick. She went to the vets for the second time in the last week, her bright little self, for them to see if she had some grass in her throat . We lost another of our cats following an anaesthetic four months ago so I was rather nervous. I had my lunch and waited desperately for the vet to phone to say she was OK. When they called they said she had come round from the anaesthetic and they couldn't find any more grass in her throat and to leave it a week and see if something came out of its own accord. I arranged to collect her at 3.00 p.m. At 2.30 the phone rang and it was the vet to say my beautiful Maisie had died. No one knows why or how, she just died. We can't believe this has happened to us again! I loved my little girl so much, she was such a sweet, gentle creature without a nasty trait in her body. RIP my angel, hope you're with YoYo now.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw this on Cat Chat. Maisie was a beautiful cat. I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP Maisie xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Charity what a sad time you are having. Loosing two cats in such a small space of time.
I am so sorry. I only wish I could take the pain away for you but sadly i can't.
I have had some awful things happen to some of my cats and they like your Maisie were Angels.
I know you will feel cheated and soon you will be Angry. It is all part of the grieving.
Life truly is not fair for some:crying:
One day you will meet up with Yo Yo and Maisie, they will be waiting for you at Rainbow Bridge.

R.I.P Maisie go and have fun with Yo Yo at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god Hun I'm so so sorry!!!! This is devastating !!! Rip Maisie run free xxxxxxx


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Oh my dear - this is dreadful. Your heart must be broken, and I can only imagine how you feel. Your poor little darling. 

Small animals are terribly vulnerable to anaesthetic, but was it the same vet who treated the other cat that you lost? If so, I would change vets - it could just be a tragic co-incience, but if it were me I'd always wonder.

You will miss her so much, especially with losing your other cat, too. My prayers and thoughts are with you at this very painful time.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for your comments. No Lostbear, it wasn't the same vet, our other puss died at a specialist vets. Its my belief Maisie was affected by one of the drugs she was given, though I'm sure my vet would deny this. Its terrifying how many different drugs are pumped into their little bodies, even for what is literally supposed to be a simple procedure as this - anaesthetics, painkillers, antibiotics, all at the same time. I looked them all up today and one antibiotic, which wasn't used last week, seems to have several comments about serious side effects by other cat owners. But what can you do, its too late, we can't have her back. 
Its been so quiet today, she was indoors most of every day with me whereas my other cat spends most of his time outdoors. I still can't believe that yesterday morning she was fine and now she's no longer alive or that four months ago we had a house full with three cats and now we only have one. We tried to do what we thought was best for her, just as we did for YoYo, our other puss, and I thought lightning couldn't strike twice. 
She's being cremated and will come back home to us at the end of the week.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very very sorry, how awful! I have lost even younger cats to the road, you feel so guilty don't you? As if we could have changed anything. You were only doing your best for her, perhaps she had an underlying problem? RIP dear little lady xx


----------

